# Best MAC Face Make up for Dry Skin?



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

This is by far my worst problem with make up. My eyes are fine, my lip products are fine, but my make up never looks right because my face make up always looks..I dont even know, like dried up or cakey or something, and its due to my skin being so dry, more specifically, the t-zone area. Now, I do love  MAC but I dont limit myself to that, but it is one of the only lines that does not make my face irritated and due to my being mixed its one of the few lines that I can actually find the right colors for my skin tone. I've tried tons of moisturizers, and different routines but I can't seem to fix my problem. Now mind you, I don't walk around like an alligator, it's probably more of a problem that I notice myself but its kind of hard to achieve that soft glowy dewy look when your dealing with tight creasy dry skin haha. Anyway, for any of you ladies and gentleman with dry skin or for the wonderful MUAs who know skin, which MAC products (concealer, foundation, ect) would you recommend? Oh and the rest of my complexion is normal so it can really work with anything as far as finishes go. Also, if you do know of a HG moisturizer, brushes for better application when dealing with dry skin, or hell, the whole routine, dont be shy (becasue obviously I'm not too shy to ask for so much help lol)


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just realized I may be in the wrong area, if this needs to be moved, please do so, and sorry!


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 31, 2009)

I would try Moisturelush cream from Mac, it works great with dry skin. As for foundation, try Studio Sculpt since it has shea butter as an ingredient which will really help to prevent your skin from looking dry underneath.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't even know Studio Sculpt had shea butter in it, thats really good for dry skin. And I'm glad you knew what I was trying to get at by saying its "dry underneath" thats exactly what I meant. I was also wondering if MAC skincare products were good because usually I dont use those kinds of products from make up lines but I have heard some good things, maybe I'll try it out.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 31, 2009)

If you have a free standing store near you, I would use the Lightful skincare line. Its my absolute fave. And I would recomend moistureblend or studio sculpt. This is what I usually use on my customers with dry skin.


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 10, 2009)

I actually just bought some moistureblend and I absolutely love it. Seriously, it is the best face product I have ever bought as far as make up goes


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 10, 2009)

My skin got really dry last winter, it started to flake because it was so cold and I was outside for so long. I used neutrogena cream face wash for sensitive skin, curel intensive moisturizer in the morning and night and exfoliated and my skin went back to normal so fast.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 10, 2009)

My skin gets very dry in the winter and I use Studio Sculpt; it works like a dream! Moisturelush is another fave of mine!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 10, 2009)

elegant--thats what I need is a good face wash. if i dont put lotion on my skin immediately after i wash my face i look like an alligator lol

angel--i've been hearing a lot of suggestions about studio sculpt i may have to give that a try


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for this thread as it is starting to get cold here in Toronto and my skin will be really dry. I usually use the mineralize foundation with a primer underneath but i will definitley get the studio sculpt now! I bought a studio tech compact i believe that goes from wet to dry and it is HORRIBLE for me! I used it once and i hate it! It also had a funny smell that bothered me all day. Any suggestions for a good powder over the foundation? I also tried the stuido fix foundation and that crap literally rolled off my face. So far, the mineralize foundation is good for me but i'm so happy to hear studio sculpt might be better!


----------



## mteexo (Oct 12, 2009)

studio tech is TECHNICALLY a cream-to-powder foundation .. sooo if you are dry & it sucked for you, it was probably making it to the powder stage [it rarely does that on most people] and that also means its half made of powder.  also i know SFF is technically for everyone [as 99% of MAC foundations], it is better for normal to oily skins considering it has a timed oil-control agent in it .. might be too much for your dry skin.

studio sculpt - FAVORITEEEEE! i love this stuff. anytime i have dryness i use this for a couple of days along with a heavily intense moisturizing session or two and back to regular normal skin. its a blessing for dry skin! try moistureblend too, though i find older ladies like this one due to the coverage.

moisturelush is awesome - i love to use this at night in the winter. i have normal to oily skin so when i do get dry i swear by this. not sure who said it, but lightful=awesomeness. it really does, after a little bit, give a really really pretty glow to the skin!


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 15, 2009)

for concealer i use select moisturecover because it gives my skin moisture so it doesnt dry up.


----------

